# What was your first pirated game?



## PaiiNSteven (May 19, 2016)

If applicable, of course 
Were you nervous at all? etc etc...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 19, 2016)

I shamelessly pirate anything and everything. It's been that way from the start way back with the leap frog.


----------



## CitizenSnips (May 19, 2016)

I don't really remember my first, because it was so long ago, but the first time was when i hacked my PSP, the first console I've ever modded.


----------



## astrangeone (May 19, 2016)

Age of Empires on PC.  It was a birthday present from a more tech savvy buddy.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 19, 2016)

The Ultimate DOOM. That's where it started.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 19, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Age of Empires on PC.  It was a birthday present from a more tech savvy buddy.


What was your b-day present from your friend? A stolen game, of course


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2016)

I remember day 1.

I was Super Mario Bros. on NES. The day I discovered emulators was the best of my life.


----------



## Supster131 (May 19, 2016)

Probably Minecraft on PC, iirc.
My friends had the cracked version on a USB, so they gave me the copy. We'd play in middle school all the time on the school laptops, good times =)

I ended up buying Minecraft because of skins and servers


----------



## emmanu888 (May 19, 2016)

That's a tough one to remember but i'd say the original Sims game.


----------



## ih8ih8sn0w (May 19, 2016)

I think it was either Terraria, or Halo CE. I have long since bought Terraria, but I still have Halo CE laying around and play it every once in a while...


----------



## samiam144 (May 19, 2016)

I think it was one of the pokemon games for the GBA, through Visual Boy Advance.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 19, 2016)

Skyward Sword


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2016)

Half Life was the very first game I actually pirated. I still have that burned disk in my collection.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 19, 2016)

Mario Kart 7 over shitty school Wi-Fi.


----------



## Joe88 (May 19, 2016)

probably the original doom, I don't remember


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 19, 2016)

some racing game an giana on commodore i'd think


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> What was your b-day present from your friend? A stolen game, of course


You mock, but once upon a time it took days (weeks!) to download a game, and before the internet was ubiquitous you had to pirate games by samizdat and all in all piracy used to be quite a chore. A pirated game took time and effort and thought and it was like a homemade present.


----------



## cvskid (May 19, 2016)

The original teenage mutant ninja turtles arcade game made by konami from when i first found out about arcade emulation using M.A.M.E.


----------



## Ericzander (May 19, 2016)

The first game that I pirated was The Minish Cap.  I knew about piracy before but wasn't interested in getting involved in it.  Then when I saw that Minish Cap was so damn expensive on eBay, I sold my soul to the god of piracy.  I got the rom from this one site that used to provide rom downloads called GBAtemp.  I wonder what happened to that site...


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 19, 2016)

Geez, I don't really remember exactly... Well, if I had to guess, it was for an emulator, and if it was for an emulator, it more than likely would have been an N64 title, not too long before the GameCube came out. So, probably Ocarina of Time or Star Fox 64 (both of which I had legit carts of at that time, but I wanted all of the pixels and glorious resolution, lol).


----------



## the_randomizer (May 19, 2016)

It would have to be Genesis and Snes ROMs, the first time I ever played Snes96, it was slow, the audio was jacked up. That and Genecyst, my brother's friend gave us a CD with a bunch of ROMs on it. I'd say maybe around 1998 or so


----------



## T-hug (May 19, 2016)

Ninja Commando on the Atari 800:





You could just copy the cassette tape to another and eventually we knew someone that could copy the huge floppy discs which was awesome at the time!


----------



## yusuo (May 19, 2016)

I feel really old now but it was more than likely some old gameboy games back when that was a thing, had one of those 52 in 1 cartridges back in the early 90s. It was either that or the old  on games that used to run on tapes, I remember you used to be able to easily copy those, Battle chess all the way


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2016)

Minecraft. I remember because I grabbed a copy of my brother, who then bought it and I had to buy it a few years later.


----------



## KiiWii (May 19, 2016)

T-hug said:


> Ninja Commando on the Atari 800:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I was like 10 years old when Bart vs space mutants came out and I figured out I could duplicate the contents of a floppy disc to another to have my own copy. I don't know why I did it, I just did! I have very vivid memories of doing that, and prior to that I had grown up with a BBC micro and had "technology" lessons at primary school playing Martello towers, Geordie racer, and some plotting/drawing game with a plastic tortoise, I guess I was exposed to computers very early on thinking about it!

Really showing my age here:


----------



## duyluan (May 19, 2016)

cs 1.6. good time!


----------



## mh123hack (May 19, 2016)

my first pirated game were ds games why not 1 is because i downloaded a collection of 20.
i used the fcard with 2 gb place.


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2016)

T-hug said:


> Ninja Commando on the Atari 800:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cassettes were neat, especially when you had multiple games on one tape. You had to wind to the correct place on the tape (which you could tell by checking the counter), then load until it reached the end point (each game had the "length" noted on the case) and stop the loading manually because the player didn't have any automatic end of file recognition   
And everything took so..... long............. to................. load...................... 

A local radio show used to broadcast computer programs that you could tape and then load and run   
"And now, an hour of screeching noises. Remember to press 'record' at the tone, and stop recording at the exit tone."


----------



## Urbanshadow (May 19, 2016)

Uh. This was a long time ago. I purchased monkey island, I remember that. I had a copy of worms and doom for DOS. I think those were "pirated". There were no internet back then, so we exchanged info in floppy disks. When the data CD first arrived, we made collections of games dumped from the floppy disks. Most of them are missing or corrupted by now. Great days.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 19, 2016)

Maaaany years ago my first pirated game was in a 1 GHz Intel atom PC with 512 mb RAM and 40 GB HDD (windows xp) running a pirated copy of yoshis island on a GBA emualator although I lost the original one. 
From there I become a pirate downloading a gigantic archive of GBA and SNES ROMs, and later when I got a Wii and softmodded it got loads of wbfs files. That in 2011. From there I became obsessed with PC gaming and started collecting PC games. My current library stands at 2 TB in total (Wii+SNES+news+GB+GBC+GBA+nds+n64+GC+Wii+PC)


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2016)

samiam144 said:


> I think it was one of the pokemon games for the GBA, through Visual Boy Advance.


the same for me, i had a gba but not the money to buy pokemon mystery dungeon xD


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 19, 2016)

As far as I can remember, it was Dark Reign 2 
and it even worked online(I think).


----------



## Xen0 (May 19, 2016)

It was Fire Emblem Fates, but I didn't feel bad because it wasn't available back then and I'm going to buy it anyway because retail


----------



## Daggot (May 19, 2016)

I feel a bit young for saying this but I'm pretty sure that it was Nox. It was a good game.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 19, 2016)

prolly sims


----------



## vinipeix (May 19, 2016)

Crash Bandicoot 1 & 2
Tomb Raider 1 & 2
Area 51
Resident Evil 1
Klonoa
A tank game (dunno its name)
A racing game, (dunno its name)

When I got my playstation back in 98, it came already hardmodded with some discs
I didn't had any original game for that console (I was a kid lol)


----------



## Justinde75 (May 19, 2016)

Probably Sonic Adventure DX on my mother's old Pc 
My first Console was the Dreamcast, and I used to play Sonic Adventure on it, back then I was crazy for Sonic.
Everytime my mother was at work, I used to go to her Pc and watch Gameplay videos of SA1 and SA2. But the thing was that she had a password on that pc 
So I used to look at her typing the password to find it out She always said I should look away but I didn't
Then after watching the Intro level of SA1 more times then I can count, I decided to download it. I just typed Sonic Adventure DX free download pc into google and downloaded it off somewhere  After that I accidentally clicked on "Use Ask as main search engine" and I didn't know how to get it off since I was only like 6 or something. Then I played it like crazy even when my mum was home, but I did it at night 
That was a great moment in my life. I experienced piracy for the first time.


----------



## nxwing (May 19, 2016)

Xen0 said:


> It was Fire Emblem Fates, but I didn't feel bad because it wasn't available back then and I'm going to buy it anyway because retail


You should only feel bad for being a pirate if you killed someone because of piracy 

I remember receiving an illegal copy of Pokemon Ruby from my cousin. I remember spending hours and hours on my first laptop emulating the game.

The first game I actually pirated though was Megaman Starforce 2: Zerker X Ninja (or was it the other way around?) back in 2011, I think.


----------



## TecXero (May 19, 2016)

Yeesh, I don't have the best memory. I barely remember what I ate last night, much less what I downloaded ~15 years ago. Though, it was probably Earthbound.


----------



## retrofan_k (May 19, 2016)

"Don't copy that floppy". If anyone ever remembers that


----------



## DDTarZan (May 19, 2016)

Super Mario RPG, sometime in the late 90's or early 00's when my friends first showed me the game, for which I downloaded to play on ZSNES.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (May 19, 2016)

I'm not entirely sure, I believe it was one of the GBA Pokemon games (Played it on VBA).
Can blame my cousin for that though, visited him once and he was playing Pokemon on his laptop (Which at the time I thought was crazy)
Took me a long time to learn about emulators and how they worked though 
Now I pirate nearly everything


----------



## lolboy (May 19, 2016)

Pokemon on emulator.
I had the original game on cartridge but I wanted to play the game with gameshark cheats


----------



## angelus kun (May 19, 2016)

If i remember correctly, muy first pirated game was fire red on visual boy advance emulator and in that i don't know how to use cheats but muy cousin told me how to do that in emerald versión in 2004


----------



## xtheman (May 19, 2016)

My first pirated game was I think Pokemon Gold or Sliver. It was when i was using looking for stuff that could get me free games on my old iPhone then found GBA4IOS. This was three years ago.


----------



## Harsky (May 19, 2016)

Must be 2000/2001. My PC was a real crappy piece of shit that is called Windows ME and it took several attempts but the first rom I managed to get working was Donkey Kong Land 2 on the SMYGB emulator. SNES unfortunately wouldn't work until we upgraded our computer two years later.


----------



## DinohScene (May 19, 2016)

First game I pirated... I think it was Driver..
Father of a friend of mine copied the game to a blank CD.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 19, 2016)

Pokemon Fire red


----------



## tHciNc (May 19, 2016)

California Games for Commodore 64, I still remember the cracktro lol


----------



## Youkai (May 19, 2016)

Doom 1
can't remember how many Floppys it was back than but yeah it was my first game ever one my first computer ! must be about 20 years back maybe a little bit longer.


----edit------

now that I see that c64 above my post.... ^^V

completely forgot about these ... got this from my dad like 25 years ago ... I think most of the games were actually pirated but I am not sure XD


----------



## paulttt (May 19, 2016)

retrofan_k said:


> "Don't copy that floppy". If anyone ever remembers that



Did I hear you right? Did I hear you sayin'? That you're gonna make a copy of that game you're playing!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 19, 2016)

That bootleg Pokemon Adventure game. I was nervous that everything would break my PC.


----------



## jefffisher (May 19, 2016)

Dead or Alive 2 dreamcast


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 19, 2016)

When I was younger and I found visualoyadvance it was a Pokemon game


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 19, 2016)

I don't remember (I pirate so much, next up is Kirby: Planet Robobot). But the best game I pirated was Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 (Wii).


----------



## Flame (May 19, 2016)

pirating has become put of my DNA... I don't remember.... If I didnt know better I would have thought I was pirate in the caribbean sea in 1700's in my past life.


----------



## Sliter (May 19, 2016)

back on 199x, or even before(I'm from 90  ) pirate snes carts where easier to find than original ones around here :B
Idk aboutr megadrive but I think was almost the same lol
Before me, there wasn't an actuall nintendo representation here so almost all of the nes/fc games where pirate XD(mostly in fc format)
we got nintendo representation (by gradiente) on nes a bit late, until the start of GC and now we don't even have an offcial importer like we did xD


----------



## bjaxx87 (May 19, 2016)

Tough question... Must have been some PC game on a burned disc. I think Half-Life, maybe Rollercoaster Tycoon, GTA or Pitfall! - The Mayan Adventure.

My first emulation experience were fantranslated GBC ROMs of Pokémon Gold/Silver on the REW emulator.


----------



## GamingAori (May 19, 2016)

My first pirtated game was a gb one. Super Mario Land 2 6 golden coins. This was, i think, in 2009/2010 from a german nintendo rom site. which offered a small collection of old nintendo consoles. I was really nervous because this is illegal and i can get busted. now i haven't a problem with it anymore and i download every good game for the 3ds or for my wiiu. this wasn't my first contact with pirate i use a pirated microsoft office 2010 and my half sister had an R4 card for the ds lite. this was my first contact with it. i liked the card, because so many games and i only had so few. In 2011 my dream came true with my first ds flashcard the supercard dstwo. I miss it.


----------



## xeronut (May 19, 2016)

Vandal Hearts for the PlayStation.  I owned the game but my buddy (much more tech-literate than I was/am) and I learned of the boot-swap method for running burned games, so we practiced for the better part of 4 hours getting the timing right.  We felt like we'd won the lottery.


----------



## jDSX (May 19, 2016)

Oh geez it was probably some pokemon rom hack but as far back as I can remember, it was fire emblem 6.


----------



## GaaraPrime (May 19, 2016)

Prince of Persia.  Played it on my father's 486 computer.  I was a little kid and didn't even know the concept of piracy


----------



## Viri (May 20, 2016)

Kirby's Adventure. I remember how hyped I was when I finally got the emulator to work on my PC back in 2003! I played the fuck out of it with keyboard controls.


----------



## mikey420 (May 20, 2016)

Super Mario 3.... Was the first ROM I loaded though I downloaded it with a ROM collection of all NES items.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 20, 2016)

It was either Mario Kart 64 or Super Smash Bros. 64 and no, I wasn't nervous about it.


----------



## chaosrunner (May 20, 2016)

ssbb or pokemon fire red


----------



## ilifin (May 20, 2016)

Shadow of the Beast for Amiga. Took forever to copy those floppies.


----------



## Sonansune (May 20, 2016)

some old school fc games?
99 in 1 nice fc cartridge


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (May 20, 2016)

Gosh, back when I started as a kid I didn't even realize that what I was doing was "wrong." I guess the first "thing" I probably pirated was Windows 95 (got it from a friend). As far as games? I started out with a bunch of old DOS games that didn't really have much in the way of copy protection. Stuff from the old-skool Epic Megagames, Jill of the Jungle, Epic Pinball, Jazz Jackrabbit, etc. Also The Lost Vikings for PC. But my favorites were definitely emulated gameboy and SNES games, played Pokemon that way before I had a gameboy.


----------



## Xanthe (May 20, 2016)

I remember back in about 4th grade I tried to pirate GTA IV on my macbook LMAO


----------



## retrofan_k (May 21, 2016)

Another one, was a friend at the time when the Dreamcast was at it's peak with scene releases dumping them every other day, always used to rip off his College ISDN line for the downloads.  It's was only 56k modem for me back then and they used to take days to download.


----------



## k3rizz3k (May 21, 2016)

Leisure Suit Larry 7.. Present from friend.. on floppies.


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2016)

san andreas, the first game I pirated by myself... ah, the feeling... everything was possible back then...


----------



## mightymuffy (May 21, 2016)

Oh gawd what a question  - I remember my dad getting a dodgy Atari 2600 cart with about 12 or so games on, most of which didn't work anyway, but I personally didn't start until the Amiga days. Kick Off 2 springs to mind, or IK+

Moved to console after my Amiga, and went 'clean' hehe until the PS1... bought more than my fair share of legit games on that, but my God did I pirate the hell out of it in its later years!
Picked up a PC somewhere around that time, discovered the joys of emulation, and let's just say my internet bill was rough - AOL 56k for £10 per month plus 1p per minute - might've cost me less back then if I'd just bought the damn games instead!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2016)

Unreal Tournament '99


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 22, 2016)

PaiiNSteven said:


> If applicable, of course
> Were you nervous at all? etc etc...


I pirate tons of 3ds games, roms, and pc games even if I don't want them that badly. My first was about a year ago when my friend taught me how to torrent.


----------



## Soraiko (May 22, 2016)

my first pirated game was Grand Theft Auto III (it was 2002) i was 7 years old xD.


----------



## DKB (May 22, 2016)

I think Minecraft back in 2011.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 22, 2016)

Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare for the Xbox 360


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2016)

iirc, it was Mario and Luigi Dream Team after I learned about 3ds hacking.


----------



## hundshamer (May 22, 2016)

T-hug said:


> Ninja Commando on the Atari 800:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Veho said:


> Cassettes were neat, especially when you had multiple games on one tape. You had to wind to the correct place on the tape (which you could tell by checking the counter), then load until it reached the end point (each game had the "length" noted on the case) and stop the loading manually because the player didn't have any automatic end of file recognition
> And everything took so..... long............. to................. load......................
> 
> A local radio show used to broadcast computer programs that you could tape and then load and run
> "And now, an hour of screeching noises. Remember to press 'record' at the tone, and stop recording at the exit tone."


Oh GOD tape drives. I had one for my C64 and my dad got me a phone book sized book of basic coding for games, like night driver, pong, snake, etc.

My first pirated games were Moon Patrol and the original Mario Bros. (before they were super) and Number Munchers on an Apple ][. What was funny was I had classes and each had one game or the other. I figured out how to copy the floppies and had to where each class had a copy of each game for each machine. That was in like 2nd grade.


----------



## PolarKoala (May 22, 2016)

Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars was the first game I ever played on an emulator. Although, being the fanboy I am, I later bought it on Wii Virtual Console. I never did beat the game, legally or otherwise. 

Although my stepfather had pirated several games before then for me, so I'm not sure.

Edit: Something I've noticed when reading these posts is that a lot of us have a common background: a family member or friend got us started on it.


----------



## Viri (May 22, 2016)

Wait, people were nervous about pirating games? I never was! Though, I was kinda nervous about music. I remember deleting a bunch of songs off my hard drive, because the RIAA started suing people for downloading songs from Kazaa. I got over it eventually, and pirated to my hearts content! I never once got a copyright strike, even after all these years.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (May 22, 2016)

pokemon ruby when i first found out about emulators


----------



## BoxmanWTF (May 22, 2016)

Super Bomberman 5 for the SNES. Didn't even know it was pirating until years later


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 22, 2016)

Either Pokemon Firered, Super Mario Bros or Super Mario 64


----------



## Gray_Jack (May 22, 2016)

Sonic 2 in the Sega Genesis


----------



## Goatsie666 (May 22, 2016)

x-men on a genesis emulator in the 90s. Speaking of pirates, I just lost my psp and im so so sad.


----------



## Cyan (May 22, 2016)

The word piracy wasn't even known.
someone asked me if I wanted deluxe paint. *copy the floppy disk* There, you have it too.

I guess even before computer's data, we were used to copy VHS or audio cassettes. It was just possible, and it's how it was done for everyone.
Sony and Philips sold blank cassettes, it wasn't to hear white noise....


----------



## pwsincd (May 22, 2016)

most of my bbc micro games / and speccy games   .. tape to tape...   i think the first was elite or maybe knight lore


----------



## Seriel (May 22, 2016)

I can't remember. i went from nothing to everything so quickly I don't remember.


----------



## JaapDaniels (May 22, 2016)

save new york for the commodore 64 cassete edition


----------



## naddel81 (May 22, 2016)

It was Tomb Raider (1996) on an italian CD-Rom with purple bottom surface labeled "Twilight 8" or something. As I learned only a few years ago it was ripped (no music and FMV) to make it fit the CD-Rom among other pirated games. Back then in Italy you could straight buy those in certain shops because nobody really cared about piracy.


----------



## Armadillo (May 23, 2016)

Something on the Atari ST, can't be any more specific than that as it was basically 



Cyan said:


> The word piracy wasn't even known.
> someone asked me if I wanted deluxe paint. *copy the floppy disk* There, you have it too.


----------



## KingpinSlim (May 23, 2016)

Gianna Sisters for the C64.
No, i wasn't ashamed. I had no concept of good or bad, yet.


----------



## Ricken (May 24, 2016)

Mine was Kingdom Hearts; Chain of Memories


----------



## hibachib (May 25, 2016)

Final Fantasy 3/6 with the ZSNES emulator.  I remember downloading the files off of a dial-up BBS back in the day.

/old


----------



## CeeDee (May 25, 2016)

Probably either Pokemon Fire Red on VBA or something on _shudders_ ZSNES


----------



## frogboy (May 25, 2016)

it was probably return of the incredible machine.

i didn't do the pirating, though. at the age of five, i was not aware of such devilish acts.


----------



## crimpshrine (May 25, 2016)

One of the Infocomm games on the C64 maybe Zork or was it Ultima, don't recall for sure.  Shortly after I got a 300 baud modem and found my first BBS that had commercial software for download.  Before that it was all PD sites and Compuserve, don't even recall how I managed to find my first BBS with commercial software.

After that found other kids with C64's and we would trade games and apps.  Fast Hack'em was used allot then..


----------



## TVL (May 25, 2016)

I don't know the first, since on the C64 you usually just copied the entire tape of someone else's pirated games, so it was probably 20-30 games the first time.


----------



## supermario18 (May 25, 2016)

I'm not sure which one it was, but it was either Mario 64 or Donkey Kong 64 on Project 64. That was an amazing moment.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 25, 2016)

not sure, either Street Rod (Dos) or Doom


----------



## spoonm (May 27, 2016)

First piracy in video games experience I had was with the PS2. My aunt got it mod-chipped and bought a bunch of games on CDs.
Two titles I remember are Summer Heat: Beach Volleyball, and GTA 3. Minority Report was also one of them. I don't remember the rest.

After that, the next time I actually pirated stuff was on the DS. I had original games until someone in school showed up with a bunch of games without having to exchange cartridges.
"What the hell? How do you do that?" was my initial reaction, and then my grandfather got me a R4. Soon after I'd switch to an Acekard 2i. Good times.


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 27, 2016)

Ah, damn, it's been so long; about 9-12 years ago?
My first was Super Mario World. 
My first large release was Portal 2. (The crackers made a spelling mistake and the installer said Postal 2 instead of Portal 2. It took me 4 years to find out Postal 2 was a thing. I am proud to own it AND Portal 2 legally.)
Some recent ones (which were used to test the quality of my PC, I later acquired it via Steam Family Sharing, bought it on another console, or have not bought it yet) include:
Fallout 4 (No computer I own can run it.), Grand Theft Auto V (used pirated copy and performance mods for low end PCs. later got it via Steam Family Sharing and a good friend.), and Metal Gear Solid V - The Phantom Pain (Bought the XBOX 360 version.).


----------



## mjw (May 27, 2016)

It was back in the mid 80s with the Sinclair Spectrum, there was a market in my home city where you could get copied tapes for a quid each when the retail games were about the £8/9 mark, also there was a program I bought from an ad in the back of one of the mags called 007spy that would slowdown the difficult to copy hyperload games and make them easy to tape. Still recall me and my pal tossing a coin in the software shop to see who would get the original tape or the case from 'Bored of the Rings'. I agree what others have said about emulators, the early days of mame were great fun seeing which games had been added with each release, also the time when ultrahle came out and I got into nintendo games, I bought the wii/3ds/wiiu and many games just on the back of seeing Mario64 and Zeldaoot.


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 27, 2016)

My first was when I pirated Pokemon Emerald on my iPod when I was 9. In my defense, I didn't know it was wrong until around a week or 2 after when I showed my dad and he told me it was illegal. So a couple months later I decided to try Pokemon again when I saw a commercial for Pokemon B2&W2. So I bought Pokemon Black 2 for my 3DS (Pokemon X and Y had not been announced at the time) and I've been playing Pokemon ever since. I ended up buying a GBA and Pokemon Emerald a year later anyways, but if not for this whole experience, I never would have gotten into Pokemon.


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 27, 2016)

The first Sims and a game called Holiday Island


----------



## Minox (May 27, 2016)

Microsoft Entertainment Pack


----------



## Depravo (May 27, 2016)

I can't remember what the specific game was but it was definitely for the Commodore 16. Copied by myself using a twin cassette stereo system.


----------



## lampdemon (May 27, 2016)

One of the mario games for the NES or SNES, I only really remember playing Super Mario World a lot.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 27, 2016)

Some C64 game. Perhaps Nebulus? No it might have been an older one, I think Gridder.
Nervous? Why?
Did they even sell original C64 games in Argentina back in the early 80s?


----------



## ertaboy356b (May 27, 2016)

Tales of Destiny (PSX). My cousin lend me his "VirtualGameStation", a famous non-free PSX emulator at the time. The I bought a disc of Tales Of Destiny from the pirate shop and played it on my PC (I don't have a playstation).


----------



## luigismentor (May 27, 2016)

Oh my, how long has it been? Let's see...........My cousin pirated Pokemon Ruby, and let me play it one day. I got all the way to Slateport City before getting stuck. Ironically, I like Sapphire better.


----------



## IWantAHug (May 27, 2016)

My mom sent to me a hacked wii with 500+ games


----------



## mbcrazed (May 27, 2016)

I think my first game I ever downloaded without purchasing was Portal.. Then I installed it and couldn't play it because my computer was crap back then!


----------



## Wanderman_Trigge (May 27, 2016)

I have to say it was diablo2 that me and a friend would play in local lan-party for months, then it was tales of destiny after someone stole my disc D=> i still have the case with booklet to this day ( i miss u)


----------



## PF2M (May 28, 2016)

Super Mario World. I saw all the playthroughs of ROM hacks on YouTube and wanted to play them for myself, so I downloaded the game and all the cool IPS patches I could find.

Second would be Earthbound, which I would have bought legitimately if they put it on the Wii's Virtual Console.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 28, 2016)

Mother 3.
I learned about emulators just to play it on my tablet


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 28, 2016)

Ultima 6: The False Prophet


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Zelda 1 modded into a different version where he had a black ninja tunic and only the boomerang and every room had a boss in it........and this was probably like 13 years ago.


----------



## weatMod (May 28, 2016)

probably something for SNES ,as far as console goes
bung game doctor sf


----------



## Steve Antony Williams (May 28, 2016)

I did some tape to tape copies of VIC20 games first of all I guess.  Later on the C64 I started to get games from other people on the <-L turbo tape "backup" and worked out how to copy games to this myself and then to disk etc, the rest is history   I've "cracked" a lot of games.


----------



## Inu268 (May 28, 2016)

I had a floopy disk with poke gold and no cash gb when I started


----------



## Anunnymous (May 28, 2016)

SWAT 2, and it was riddled with viruses. The joys of P2P. It probably had some [email protected] stuffed in there too, like everything else.


This was when I first "knowingly" pirated a game. We used to copy floppy games all the time. Shit, our school used to copy floppy games all the time. It wasn't a big deal back then and I wasn't really aware that it was illegal.


----------



## ReigningSemtex (May 28, 2016)

When I was a kid I used to have an amiga and nearly every game we got with it was pirated. 
First game I got pirated for myself was medal of honor on the ps1, a policeman that was going out with my friends sister made a copy for me and my friend


----------



## Nyap (May 28, 2016)

My dad pirated games for my PSP when I was 3, thats as far back as I can remember


----------



## Cosmic_Link (May 28, 2016)

Pretty much every game we had for The Amiga when I was a child was pirated. Don't think we had many legitimate games for it. Lol The first game I remember getting a pirate copy of was Gran Turismo for PS.  That's where it all began for me.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (May 30, 2016)

My first was a Street Fighter game on GBA. My friend showed off emulators to my class for a project.


----------



## mechadylan (May 30, 2016)

Mario Kart DS on my original R4. I remember because it was only DS game that I owned at the time so I figured it was "ok" to download a copy.   xD. God bless you Nipper, wherever you are. 

Before that, I remember buying bootleg 2600 games at the swap meet with generic, typed stickers for labels.


----------



## yacepi15 (Jun 1, 2016)

As far i can remember... Animal Crossing DS...


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 1, 2016)

Pokemon Silver. Then I bought 3 copies kek. And none ever since


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 1, 2016)

Jumpman Jr.





https://www.c64-wiki.com/index.php/Jumpman_Junior


----------



## Ridge (Jun 1, 2016)

Rollcage for PC. I just really needed it in my life, but later I bought it.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 1, 2016)

Kirby & The Amazing Mirror GBA
I didn't know what I was doing at the time and was happy I was playing my Favorite game again


----------



## mustafag32g (Jun 1, 2016)

My dad went to a japanese man and got my ps1 chipped. I borrowed spyro 2 from my friend and my brother burned it with nero burner (i believe it was called lool). 

Spyro 2 Gateway to glimmer was my first pirated game! I loved it  still do


----------



## placebooooo (Jun 1, 2016)

Earthbound for the snes. I was so excited to have hacked my psp in a land where video games didn't exist. It started with Earthbound, and continues till today.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 1, 2016)

First one I ever played was Adventureland on the TRS-80, but I didn't acquire that myself, it was something my dad brought home along with the computer.

First myself, no idea, but it would have been on the PC, used to pass disks around with friends all the time.


----------

